# So schön ist Kurt Cobains Tochter Frances Bean ! + pics (9x)



## Mandalorianer (6 Aug. 2011)

*So schön ist Kurt Cobains Tochter Frances Bean !!!
​*

Dieses Mädchen ist fleischgewordener Rock’n'Roll. Ihr Vater ist Grunge-Legende Kurt Cobain,
ihre Mutter die Skandalsängerin Courtney Love. Ihr Look ist düster...


Eine junge, selbstbewusste Frau blickt aus den Bildern von Fotograf Hedi Slimane.
In ihrem Gesicht vereinen sich die Züge ihrer berühmten Eltern – die Augen ihres Vaters, 
die weich geschwungenen Lippen der Mutter. Frances Bean Cobain (18) ist erwachsen geworden 
und zu einer wunderschönen Frau obendrein.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

Aber abgesehen vom genetischen Vermächtnis: Wie viel Rock'n'Roll steckt wirklich in der coolsten Tochter der Welt ?

*Eltern:* Ihr Vater Kurt Cobain schrieb Anfang der 90er Jahre mit seiner Band Nirvana Musikgeschichte. Als er sich 1994 das Leben nahm, war Frances noch keine zwei Jahre alt. Das Verhältnis zu ihrer Mutter Courtney Love ist unterkühlt. Im Jahr 2009 verfügte ein Gericht, dass Love weder direkten noch indirekten Kontakt zu ihrer Tochter haben darf.

*Name:* Frances wurde nach der Indie-Rock-Gitarristin Frances McKee benannt. Ihren ungewöhnlichen Mittelnamen „Bean“ verdankt sie übrigens ihrem Vater. Der fand, dass sie auf ihrem ersten Ultraschallbild Ähnlichkeit mit einer Kidney-Bohne hätte.

*Tattoos:* Neben den obligatorischen Blümchen und Herzen zieren Songzeilen aus Jeff Buckleys „Grace“ die Unterseite ihrer Arme.

*Drogen*: Angeblich konsumierte ihre Mutter während der Schwangerschaft Rauschmittel.

*Musik: *Frances BESITZT die *Grunge-Hymne „Smells like Teen Spirit“* – wenn das mal nicht die coolste Altersvorsorge aller Zeiten ist!

*Berühmte Freunde:* Ihr Patenonkel ist *R.E.M*.-Frontmann Michael Stipe. Ihre Patentante: *Drew Barrymore*.
*
Party:* Zu ihrem 16. Geburtstag schmiss sie eine Sause unter dem Motto „R.I.P. Childhood“. Das ist zwar etwas morbide, aber um einiges besser als die überzuckerten Teenie-Feten, die andere Ami-Girls in diesem Alter feiern.

*Fazit : :rock::rock::rock:
Gruss vom Gollum

P.S. Quelle : Glamour

*"Ich bin eine eigenständige Person", sagte Frances Bean Cobain im Jahr 2005 gegenüber dem US-Magazin "Teen Vogue". Damals war sie 13 Jahre alt. "Ich will nicht einfach nur als Courtney Loves und Kurt Cobains Tochter bezeichnet werden. Ich will Frances Cobain sein." Diese Nachricht muss damals einige Nirvana-Fans schwer getroffen haben. Wie schön wäre es gewesen, hätte Kurt Cobains einzige Tochter seine so früh beendete Karriere fortgesetzt. Der Rest der Welt mag vielleicht fassungslos mit dem Kopf schütteln und denken: Wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht! Das kleine Baby war gerade mal neunzehn Monate alt, als sich Kurt Cobain erschoss. Mittlerweile ist es ein 15-jähriger Teenager.
*
Mehr als 137 Paar Schuhe*

Frances Bean Cobain steht auf Harry Potter, Mariah Carey und Shoppen, wie sie dem "i-D Magazine" verriet. Sie hört R&B-Musik und kann es nicht ausstehen, wenn ihre Mama Courtney Love mit zotteligen Haaren und im Schlabberlook das Haus verlässt. "I'm a girly-girl", sagte sie im Interview mit "Teen Vogue". Sie besitzt mehr als 137 Paar Schuhe, 200 Paar Jeans und unzählige Designer-Taschen. Eigentlich unterscheidet sich das Mädchen mit den großen Augen nicht großartig von den Nicole Richies und Peaches Geldofs dieser Welt. Doch von ihr hätte man es erwartet. Weil ihr Vater Kurt Cobain heißt und tot ist.
*
Frances Bean Cobain hat das Cobain-Gen*

Während es jedem egal ist, ob Kelly Osbourne sich in einer Real-Life-Show vermarkten lässt oder Kimberly Stewart in Unterwäsche modelt, schleppt Frances Bean Cobain das Erbe einer unsterblichen Grunge-Legende mit sich herum. Dagegen wehrt sie sich und macht genau das, womit die Welt nicht gerechnet hat. Statt aufgerissene Jeans zu tragen und mit fettigen Haaren rumzulaufen, zieht sie lieber rosa Designerkleider an und schminkt sich sorgfältig die Lippen. Genau in dieser Trotzhaltung kommt das Cobain-Gen der Antibewegung in ihr zum Vorschein.

*Kurts Tochter ist 18 – jetzt erbt sie!*

Ihr Vater, "Nirvana"-Sänger Kurt Cobain, nahm sich 1994 das Leben. Jetzt wurde seine Tochter 18 Jahre alt und hat damit Recht auf 37 Prozent seines Erbes – also knapp 40 Millionen Dollar.


Über den Daumen gepeilt dürften das Erbe von Kurt Cobain bei zirka 100 Millionen Dollar liegen. Allein 2005 verdiente seine Witwe Courtney Love (46) mit dem Verkauf von einem Viertel der ihr vermachten Song-Rechte rund 88 Millionen Euro.


Sorgerecht weg – jetzt geht Courtney Love auf ihre Tochter Frances Bean los!

37 Prozent des Nirvana-Erbes gehören jetzt der volljährigen Frances Bean Cobain. Für ihre Mutter dürfte das kein Grund zur Freude sein – immerhin verlor sie schon 2003 das Sorgerecht, bis vor Kurzem herrschte per Gerichtsbeschluss sogar eine Kontaktsperre. Der Lebenswandel der "Hole"-Sängerin ist angeblich zu unstet. Um das Wohlergehen von Frances Bean kümmert sich seit je her Wendy O'Connor, Großmutter väterlicherseits.
*Das Vermögen ihres verstorbenen Mannes verwaltete Courtney Love alleine. Das Erbe von Frances Bean war jedoch sicher in einem Treuhandfonds angelegt. * 
Mit den Treuhändern steht Love nach eignen Angaben auf Kriegsfuß. "Es ist sehr kompliziert und ich komme nicht (an das Geld)ran", erklärte sie in einem Interview mit dem britischen You mag. "Sie hassen mich."
*Laut Love wohnt Frances Bean neben ihrer Großmutter und Tante in einem eigenen Haus und bekommt 40.000 Dollar "Taschengeld" im Monat aufs Konto überwiesen. * 
Ihr Mutter findet das "ungeheuerlich":
"Für eine normale Person ist das sehr viel Geld. Es reicht, um sie umzubringen, wenn sie Drogen nimmt, es ist genug Geld, dass sie mit 22 tot ist..." Frances scheint trotz ihres Vermögens gar nicht so verkommen zu sein, wie ihre Mutter fürchtet. Ab Herbst 2010 wird der Nirvana-Spross das "Bard College" im Bundesstaat New York besuchen. Im Gegensatz zu ihrer Mutter will die Tochter nicht ins Rampenlicht. 
*Angeblich wurde Frances sogar die weibliche Hauptrolle in "Twilight" angeboten – behauptet Courtney Love zumindest.* 
"Frances ist so wunderschön, aber sie will nicht berühmt sein. Ihr wurde die Rolle der 'Bella' in den 'Twilight'-Filmen angeboten und Tim Burton wollte sie für 'Alice im Wunderland'. Aber sie will aufs College gehen."
*Die kleine Cobain scheint ein kluges Mädchen zu sein. Immerhin kam ihr Vater schon nicht mit dem Druck seiner weltweiten Berühmtheit zurecht. * 
Ab und zu sieht man sie mit Freunden in New York beim Shoppen. Wie eine verwöhnte Göre wirkt sie nicht. Nicht nur seine Pyjamahose und das berühmte Nirvana-Lied "Smells Like Teen Spirit" hat Frances von ihrem Vater geerbt, sondern auch die blauen Augen. Sie liebt den Grunge-Look, färbt sich die Haare, trägt Holzfällerhemden, schwere Boots und Blümchentops. 
Kurt wäre bestimmt stolz auf seine Tochter.
_Übrigens: Kurt Cobain verdient von allen verstorbenen Musikstars am meisten. Sogar Elvis Presley kann mit den 50 Millionen Dollar, die Kurt Cobain laut Wirtschaftsmagazin Forbes im Jahr 2006 verdiente, nicht mithalten. Das Geld stammt aus Werbung, Plattenverkäufen und Lizenzen und landet in der Kasse seiner Erben._


----------



## congo64 (6 Aug. 2011)

na das hat er doch noch gut hinbekommen.....


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2011)

Was soll aus solchen Kindern werden?


----------



## Padderson (6 Aug. 2011)

sehr interessanter Bericht - :thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Aug. 2011)

mal abwarten, was da wird 
:thx: für die umfassende Info


----------



## Q (8 Aug. 2011)

na dann...


----------



## hoppel (8 Aug. 2011)

Ja hat was


----------

